# Fact or Rumor



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Heard there may be some striped ones around the cape ... bayside between the ship and the ferry, oceanside, or both? I was hoping to make a quick trip down this fall when they're around.

Anyone fishing lately


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Heard there may be some striped ones around the cape ... bayside between the ship and the ferry, oceanside, or both? I was hoping to make a quick trip down this fall when they're around.
> 
> Anyone fishing lately


Fact, resident schoolies have been here all year long. Water was 56 yesterday. They are here just not in big numbers yeat.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Ahhhh ... I thought maybe the big boys were moving out of the bay, particularly now that the water temps are starting to fall into the good range!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

here and there, mostly schoolies.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

bigger fish still not here ,fished Pov. tues & weds NADA! high and low tides


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

JunkMan ... I thought you would weigh in ... thanks.

Oh, by the way, I ran into a nice local this summer ... Dan, I believe. I don't know his last name, but he was entered in the summer "biggest trout" tournament posted at the tackle shop near Sunset and Broadway. He was at the top of the leader board I believe, when I was there in early August. You know who I mean? If so, do you know if he posts here or anywhere else? I want to try and get together with him to fish the next time I'm down there. Maybe a SJ fling is in order 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Big fish are in the Bay now....showing up GOOD in the past week!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well catch'em up and then send them on down to Maryland and Virginia!


----------

